# More pleco pictures



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

L-25 scarlet









L-47 Mango









L-75 Sabaji pleco


















L-240 Vampire









L-257 Tigris









LDA-63 Red fin royal









L-10 Zingu









Still got a few that I can't photo...
Adonis
L-190 royal
L-25 scralet (All black)
LDA-31 Orange spot
L-91 three beacon
L-14 sunshine
L-168 butterfly


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice fish nice photos .Pat


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

added a couple more pictures... L-10 and L-75


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

LOVE the L-75!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oooo ...
Ahhhhh ....
wowwwww ...
They are so pretty. You are building quite a colection. Do you just have one of each? or pairs or group?
They are so nice .... I wish I have lots of tanks that can automatically do water changes, gravel vac and feeding and stuff ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a few tanks at my place. Got at least 6 - 12 per types of plecos.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That L-10 is my fav!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the L-240 really nice pics


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

The L-240 seems to be everyone's favorite. The black and white contrast is unreal. 

The second is L25. I can only get small number of those and they don't usually last long enough in my tank.

The third is L142 snowball which again, I don't have a picture of them.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

a few more pictures

L-75 leopard or sabaji pleco









L-47 Mango pleco - this one is special cause of the yellow spot over the eyes. I have brought in a few but only this one has it.









Adonis


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

geez there Charles, you are putting the rest of us pleco keepers to shame... now I really need to dig out the camera and get some pics of all my L series aquatic pets.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

no way... my pleco is not as rare as some people here


----------

